# Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

Semmelbrösel hab ich immer im Haus. 

Gewürze etc.  auch Salz und Zucker eh...

Wie mache ich nun aus Semmelbrösel, wenn ich mal schnell los will, ein passendes Futter für :
Normales Anfutter
Feeder
Method Feeder

Also was evtl. noch dazu damits besser/weniger klebt, wie anfeuchten etc.. 

Und wie muss sich normales Futter, von Feeder und Method-Futter unterscheiden in Konsistenz.

Mir gehts NICHT um Toppfutter für Wettkampf, sondern  wie kann ich ausm Haushalt schnell was basteln, wenn ich mal kurz Zeit hab und loswill (und nein, ich kauf (vorerst) kein Fertigfutter ;-) ) 

Wäre dankbar für Hilfe....


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Maismehl ist ein klassiker um Futter "fluffiger" zu machen. Denn mit Paniermehl kannst du richtige beronklumpen machen. Je nach Zugabe hast du dann futter für Still- oder fließgewässer. Vanillinzucker oder Buttervanillearoma plus zucker sind sinnvolle additive. Ansonsten Mohn, Weizen, Hanf, Vogelfutter... der Fantasie sind keine grenzen gesetzt. Einfach über Nacht einweichen und Attacke. Mohn macht dabei das Futter sehr aktiv und sättigt kaum bspw


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Ich fische das gleiche Futter für MF und Futterkorb, beim MF nässe ich es ein wenig über damit es besser hält, aber ich bin mir sicher dass das eigentlich anders gehandhabt wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*



> Maismehl ist ein klassiker um Futter "fluffiger" zu machen. Denn mit Paniermehl kannst du richtige beronklumpen machen. Je nach Zugabe hast du dann futter für Still- oder fließgewässer.


Gibts da Anhaltswerte? 
Maismehl oder Maisgrieß?


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Maismehl. Gries geht auch aber ist anders. Ich denke für Stillwasser 40-50% und für Strömung je nach stärke weniger


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*



> Gries geht auch aber ist anders


In wie fern?

Denn den hätt ich da >> Polenta..

Maismehl aber nicht..


----------



## daci7 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Du müsstest doch als Koch wissen das Paniermehl nicht gleich Paniermehl ist - da gibts ne riesige Bandbreite.
Ich mach das immer nach Gefühl, nehm aber eignetlich nie  mehr als vielleicht 40% Paniermehl, eher weniger, (fürs Angeln im See) vom billigen kg-Paket vom Discounter.
Ansonsten kannste auch andere Teigwaren gut zu Futtermehlen verarbeiten - alte Plätzchen zb.
Und ne ordentliche Portion Salz kommt auch oft gut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Wie gesagt, Gewürze etc. is nicht das Problem - richtige Konsistenz für diverse Einsatzzwecke.. 

Und da greif ich (gerade als Koch) gerne auf Erfahrungen von Praktikern zurück.

Denn dass Mehle unterschiedlich sind weiss ich - aber NICHT, welche im Futter binden oder nicht oder wie stark..


----------



## Trollwut (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir gehts NICHT um Toppfutter für Wettkampf, sondern  wie kann ich ausm Haushalt schnell was basteln, wenn ich mal kurz Zeit hab und loswill (und nein, ich kauf (vorerst) kein Fertigfutter ;-) )
> 
> Wäre dankbar für Hilfe....




Willst du vielleicht nicht hören, aber du sagst du hast immer nur kurz Zeit, aber willst dann dein Futter selbst zusammen mischen?

Ich würde aus Zeit und Kostengründen fertiges Futter kaufen. Einfach auf der nächsten Messe mal umschauen, mitunter gibts da gut brauchbares Futter für 60-80ct je KG.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Versuch macht kluch  das aro aus der Metro ist mE ganz ok, aber beim befeuchten muss man obpasse


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*



Trollwut schrieb:


> , mitunter gibts da gut brauchbares Futter für 60-80ct je KG.


daaaa wirds schwierig:
Wie erkenn ich als Futteranfänger was "gut brauchbar" und was nur Ramsch ist?


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Naja, für bisschen Stippen reicht ein zehnkilosack von Sensas, top secret o.a., du wirst damit nicht schlechter fangen als mit selber gemischten


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Ich kaufe einfach Fertigfutter, das bei meinem Stammladen gerade im Angebot ist

--> da mache ich nicht großartig rum, die Rotaugen und Schleien hier bei mir scheinen da nicht so wählerisch zu sein

--> wichtig ist mir aber, dass es sich dabei um dunkles Futter handelt

--> habe bei mir überall dunklen Matschgrund, da scheint (sehr) helles Futter irgendwie scheuchend zu wirken

--> mit dunklem bzw. abgedunkeltem (per Billig-Kakao etc.) Futter geht da schneller und besser was.

Die gelben Zusatz-Dosenmaiskörner, die ich da mit reinwerfe, stören die Viecher aber offenbar nicht :q

Das Lagern von Selbstmix-Komponenten in riesigen Mengen lohnt sich bei mir nicht, da ich halt hauptsächlich Raubfischangler bin und auf Friedfisch nur im Stillwasser angle (--> keine Strömung, die tonnenweise was wegspülen würde).

Habe auch mit Feedern nix am Hut, bin ein Floatruten-Heini und lege höchstens mal noch parallel ne normale Grundrute mit Mais oder Wurm raus.

Insofern mache ich es mir da beim Schonzeitfrühlingsfriedangriff per Pose so einfach wie möglich. Funzt für meine Ansprüche ausreichend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

dunkles Futter - auch schon mal ein Tipp. Danke!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Wie gesagt: 

Dunkles Futter auf dunklem Grund, das hat sich hier bei mir als am besten funzend herausgestellt - zu hellem Grund kann ich aber nix sagen, da bei mir nirgendwo vorhanden (ich angle sozusagen nur auf bzw. über schwarz-grau-braunem Matsch mit Altlaubrestezusatz im Randbereich).


----------



## Andal (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> daaaa wirds schwierig:
> Wie erkenn ich als Futteranfänger was "gut brauchbar" und was nur Ramsch ist?



Eine ganz normale Fertigmischung von einer soliden Marke wird für deine Ansprüche immer besser zusammengestellt sein, als die Panscherei mit Semmelbrösel und einem kruden Mix aus dem Gewürzregal. Es wird auch im Wasser besser arbeiten...


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Oder  (Weiß-)Brot im Mixer klein häckseln. Soll ein Top Grundfutter sein (obwohl es hell ist, komisch oder?) - und wenn du eh mit Brotflocke angelst...
*ed*
Oder du kaufst beim Raiffeisen Frolic und lässt es gleich mahlen


----------



## Franz_16 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Paniermehl + Maisgries (Polenta). 
Daraus lässt sich durchaus ein geeignetes Futter herstellen. 

Je höher der Paniermehl-Anteil desto fester wird es - je höher der Polenta Anteil desto lockerer wird es. 

Hatte ich beides immer zu Hause eingelagert um irgendwann festzustellen, dass ich Paniermehl und Maisgries außerhalb des Angelns genauso oft beutze wie fertiges Feederfutter. 

Sprich da ich Paniermehl und Polenta eh ausschließlich zum angeln verwende, kann man auch gleich fertiges Futter kaufen. 

Hatte im Frühjahr bei unserem Händler 1kg Tüten Futter für ca. 1€ gekauft -das war gar nicht so schlecht. 

Hatte aber in der Vergangenheit aber auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit billigem Fertifutter gemacht. Hatte mir da mal so ganz günstiges schwarzes Futter von A..... bestellt, ebenfalls in 1kg Tüten. Das hat wirklich miserabel gefangen... keine Ahnung was da drin war bzw. nicht drin war


----------



## Andal (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Um was gehts dir eigentlich wirklich? Ums reine "Sparefroh", oder um einen vernünftigen Vorrat an brauchbarem Futter? Semmelbrösel & Co. gibt es ja schließlich auch nicht für umsonst.


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

haferflocken sind auch immer gut, gemahlen verstärken sie die bindung des futters, ungemahlen treiben die groben partikel auf und locken umher ziehende fische an.
flüssige backaromen wie bittermandel, vanille, erdbeere sind auch nicht zu verachten, oder in die herzhafte richtung, brühe, oder parmesan.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Aber bei Haferflocken in Kombination mit Semmelbrösel muss man aufpassen. Beides zusammen ergibt Beton.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Um was gehts dir eigentlich wirklich? Ums reine "Sparefroh", oder um einen vernünftigen Vorrat an brauchbarem Futter? Semmelbrösel & Co. gibt es ja schließlich auch nicht für umsonst.


Bin halt Schwabe - Semmelbrösel eh im Haus - und wenn ich selber mache, weiss ich auch was drin (respektive was nicht), zudem find ich selber machen per se geil..

Geht nicht um Vorrat, sondern wenn ich in meiner knappen Zeit JETZT grade weg will, dass ich was SCHNELL aus dem anrühren könnte, was ich eh da hab.

Wenn natürlich (Brauchbares!) Fertigfuttter so billig wäre, ist das immer ne Überlegung. 
Wie lang hält so Fertigfutter eigentlich ???






PS:
Danke an ALLE bisher für eure Tipps (und Geduld) - muss mich halt erst laaaangsam in die Materie reinschaffen..


----------



## Kochtopf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Hab hier je einen zehn kg Sack Top Secret Rotaugen- und Sensas Brasenfutter, da ich erst meine ganzen angefangenen Tüten aufbrauchen wollte sind sie 2-2,5 Jahre alt. In nem weithalsfass mit deckel oder immer wieder gut verschlossen und kühl und trocken gelagert sollte das kein Problem sein. Hatte mal von Byron "Pizzafutter" für Barben, das war nach nem 3/4 Jahr um, denke mal dass der käse ranzig wurde


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Falls du dir selber Futter zusammen rührst, schreib dir immer die verwendeten Mengen auf. Ist sehr ärgerlich, wenn du eine gute Mischung hast, später aber nie wieder die Zusammensetzung hinbekommst.


----------



## Andal (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Die Haltbarkeit bestimmt der Fettanteil. Ist der hoch und kommt Luft ans Futter wirds eben sehr schnell ranzig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Haltbarkeit bestimmt der Fettanteil.


Ischa interessant. 
Ist der Fettanteil immer angebenen?
Ab wieviel % Fett verdirbts schnell?


----------



## Andal (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Normalerweise sind die Nährwertangaben, Fett, Rohfaser und so weiter auf der Verpackung angegeben. Ist z.B. viel Hanf im Futter, geht es mit dem Verderb recht schnell.

Aber da du ja keine Wettkämpfe bestreiten willst, wird dir so eine 5 kg Tüte, anständig verpackt, locker ein Jahr überstehen. Jetzt auf den kommenden Messen kannst du die für einen schmalen Taler bekommen, oder dir vielleicht auch eine schlauchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Interessant - immer her mit weiteren Tipps und danke, den bisher schreibenden. Frage nochmal: Kann ich diese Futter /Mischungen dann alle für Methode, Feeder und als Grundfutter nehmen und muss nur unterschiedlich feuchten?


----------



## Trollwut (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn natürlich (Brauchbares!) Fertigfuttter so billig wäre, ist das immer ne Überlegung.
> Wie lang hält so Fertigfutter eigentlich ???



Ich glaub die Frage kann dir hier keiner wirklich beantworten.
Allein schon weil man das futter eh recht schnell verbraucht #6


----------



## Ukel (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Ich würde dir eher zu Fertigfutter raten, davon kann man sich ruhig ein paar Tüten hinstellen, die halten sich in den meisten Fällen locker ein bis zwei Jahre.
Dann solltest du uns kundtun, ob du in fließenden oder stehenden Gewässern angeln willst, damit man dir gezieltere Vorschläge machen kann. 

Aber egal, wenn es ein gutes Allroundfutter für beides sein soll, würde ich dir z. B. von Sensas Gros Gardons empfehlen....oh verdammt, nix fürn Schwaben, kg meist um 4 Euronen. Dann vielleicht "Turbo (Black)", 2 kg-Tüte 4-5 €. Nimmst halt soviel mit wie du meinst zu brauchen, der Rest bleibt in der gut verschlossenen Tüte. Was vom Angeln übrig bleibt, wird eingefroren. Könnte von den Kosten her für einen Schwaben ohne zusätzliche schottische Gene grad akzeptabel sein. Auf Messen oft noch bessere Preise. Andere Anbieter haben natürlich auch einiges zur Auswahl. 
Einfache Küchenmischungen gehen sicherlich auch, dafür kannst ja mal im Anglerboard.de nachschauen :q, da gab es schon Trööts zu, meine ich. 
Sorry, bin halt eingefleischter Stipper, daher bin ich bei Küchenmischungen eher skeptisch, obwohl ich auch gern selber mische, aber dafür braucht es dann auch etwas mehr Kenntnisse und Materialeinsatzes.

Meine Vorschläge kann man zum Stippen und für den Korb nehmen, Method kann ich dir nicht sagen. Dafür nehme ich Fertigmischungen, die zwar meistens etwas teurer sind, aber ja auch nur sehr sparsam verwendet werden.


----------



## Surf (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Also ich werf noch mal Instant-Kartoffelbrei-Flocken, als Additiv  mit in Runde die sind sehr zu empfehlen wenn das Futter stabil werden soll. Wenn ich etwa mit Maden im Futter zu großzügig war oder mit ner Schleuder Kugeln werfen will, hilft es immer. Auch wenn ich bei starker Strömung möchte das es länger im Korb bleibt.


----------



## Andal (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Es ist aber auch sehr oft eine Milchmädchenrechnung, wenn man glaubt Paniermehl, Haferflocken, Polenta und das ganze Zeug billiger wäre, als die gleiche Menge Fertigfutter zum Sale out Preis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch sehr oft eine Milchmädchenrechnung, wenn man glaubt Paniermehl, Haferflocken, Polenta und das ganze Zeug billiger wäre, als die gleiche Menge Fertigfutter zum Sale out Preis.


Das glaub ich inzwischen auch - mir gings ja nur drum, weil ich das Zeug (Semmelbrösel etc.) eh schon da hab..


----------



## Andal (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Spar dir die Semmelbrösel für das gekröpfte Brachsenfilet und mach einen schlonzigen Kartoffelsalat dazu!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Semmelnbrösel hab ich IMMER in der Küche (und wenns vom Schreddern meiner Brotbackversuche ist ;-)) )


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Dann misch doch einfach mal was zusammen und ab ans Wasser. Aufschreiben und Video nicht vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Ist alles Material sammeln und so geplant. 
Brauch ja auch noch meine Telerute und den richtigen Köder dazu.

Und bei dem Dreckwetter wie heute würden eh keine 10 nackten Jungfrauen ausm Haus kriegen.


----------



## el.Lucio (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Bei hohem Grundelaufkommen hat sich bei uns helles Futter als besser herausgestellt. Je heller der Futterteppich desto weniger Grundelbeifang. So jedenfalls an der Mosel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

DAS ist ja mal richtig interessant!!!!

Grundeln haben wir ja auch ohne Ende


----------



## Tricast (25. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Du mußt schon mal probieren wie und was zusammenkommt. Paniermehl z.B. klebt sehr stark. Solche Zutaten die stark kleben mußt Du vorher mit reichlich Wasser ansetzen. Dann die anderen Mehle z.B. Semmelbrösel oder Maismehl trocken untermischen. Und immer eine gehörige Portion Salz mit ins Futter; das Futter sollte leicht salzig schmecken.
An Aromen gibt es ja genügend Auswahl. Ob Bittermandel oder Zimt, hier ist Deiner Kreativität keine Grenze gesetzt.
Ich würde mir noch für´n schmalen Taler  einen Futterquirl zulegen. Dann gibt der Mixer auch nicht seinen Geist auf, denn probieren wirst Du es ja doch.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## DrDosenbier (27. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch sehr oft eine Milchmädchenrechnung, wenn man glaubt Paniermehl, Haferflocken, Polenta und das ganze Zeug billiger wäre, als die gleiche Menge Fertigfutter zum Sale out Preis.



Leider weiß ich die Marke nicht mehr (bei Askari gekauft). 3kg für 2,99 €. Irgendwas "vanilliges" aus Kucheresten u.a. Super fängiges Feederfutter mit Top-Konsistenz. Da lohnt selber anrühren wirklich nicht. Pimpen kann man das ganze natürlich trotzdem, z.B. tun ich gerne gerösteten, gemahlenen Hanf dazu, wenn es auf Plötze geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Kostenmäßig glaub ich inzwischen auch, dass wohl ne Fertigmischung sicher das beste sein wird.

Wurden ja auch schon einige genannt. Ich muss da erst mal gucken, was meine Dealer da so um die Ecke parat haben (einer hat sogar irgendwas selbst abgerührtes, oder "Hausmarke", keine Ahnung, ob und was das taugt. Ist mir aber zu viel, der hat da nur 10 l Eimer von)...


----------



## DrDosenbier (27. November 2017)

*AW: Futter machen aus Semmelbrösel - Method, Feeder, normales Anfutter*

Also beim Feedern komm ich mit einem 3kg Beutel ewig hin. Bin allerdings auch nicht der Fan davon, kiloweise Futter an den Spot zu bringen. Selbst mehrmaliges Auswerfen am Anfang spare ich mir.


----------

